# Why I dont expect tips...



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I picked up a passenger, turns out she was a former driver for U/L. She was heading to the airport which was about a 20 min trip. We started talking about where she's flying to and how her holidays went etc etc, then she brings up the topic of tipping.

She asked me "Wow, are you *REALLY* trying hard to earn those tips"?
Now....from the tone of her voice I dont know if she was being a smart a$$ or being genuinely curious. So I asked her "what do you mean by that"?

She told me "you keep your car clean, offer water, gum, and chargers. You must want $20 extra from me or something huh?!?". At this point, I dont know what kind of response she's itching to get out of me. I told her, "I dont expect anything from passengers, let alone people in general. I will give you a safe ride point A to B, anything else I offer is extra for you to enjoy. If you choose to tip, I'm thankful for every penny. If not, that's fine too. I dont expect people to tip nor do I go out of my way to seek it."

She says "Out of my 8,000 rides, less than 20 of those tipped. I highly doubt that if I supplied extra amenities, that they would be more likely to tip." I told her "Sorry to hear that". We get to the airport, I unloaded her bags and off she went. Her famous last words were "I will tip you in the app". As always, I say "Thank you".

She never tipped LOL ???

I get rematched with another pax. Yay! I pull up, mid 20s woman with her 2 kids. I help her with her bags blah blah blah.

Before she fully sits in her seat and gets settled, she asked me "do you uber drivers make bank? I know most of y'all only make pennies compared to people with real jobs. I wouldn't be out here at 7am driving people around for pennies." Again....I dont know if she was being a ****Waffle or maybe she meant it in a joking way and that her sense of humor is really flat.

I told her with a little laugh "I wouldn't be driving if I were only earning pennies lol". She says "Are you sure? Why have I met some drivers that only make $40 a day after expenses while driving for 10 hours. Then she says "well I will give you $5 extra for gas money since you need it, but i have to stop at an ATM". I told her "No Thank you".

At this point, I'm ready to drive into oncoming traffic and say "**** IT"!!! This whole ordeal with tipping just makes my head hurt. To some drivers tips may mean a lot, but to me it doesn't. There's this stigma going around that ride share drivers depend on tips to survive, and that we are begging for any extra penny that they may have....its annoying lol.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I picked up a passenger, turns out she was a former driver for U/L. She was heading to the airport which was about a 20 min trip. We started talking about where she's flying to and how her holidays went etc etc, then she brings up the topic of tipping.
> 
> She asked me "Wow, are you *REALLY* trying hard to earn those tips"?
> Now....from the tone of her voice I dont know if she was being a smart a$$ or being genuinely curious. So I asked her "what do you mean by that"?
> ...


ok.

Huh?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> ok.
> 
> Huh?


What's the confusion


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I picked up a passenger, turns out she was a former driver for U/L. She was heading to the airport which was about a 20 min trip. We started talking about where she's flying to and how her holidays went etc etc, then she brings up the topic of tipping.
> 
> She asked me "Wow, are you *REALLY* trying hard to earn those tips"?
> Now....from the tone of her voice I dont know if she was being a smart a$$ or being genuinely curious. So I asked her "what do you mean by that"?
> ...


I think when U/l gives pings to newbies, pax tip is part of the carrot. They track pax tip history, and will give good tippers to new drivers. Got no proof of this? just a wild arse guess.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

One star first rider, five star second rider. Stop offering gum, mints and water. Short rides no charger last rider stole it. 

Resolved


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> One star first rider, five star second rider. Stop offering gum, mints and water. Short rides no charger last rider stole it.
> 
> Resolved


Nah, imma continue to do it. Sorry about your charger. Try zip tying it to the outlet to prevent theft lol.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

im sorry, but that first rider was hilarious. I would've said the same to you


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Nah, imma continue to do it. Sorry about your charger. Try zip tying it to the outlet to prevent theft lol.


Nobody stole it. SMH, good luck.


----------

